# A couple bombs going out........



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok figured I'd send out a couple, I "owe" some people! 

I'll add a contest on too.....hmm.......how about the first person to guess my middle name gets a couple mystery sticks????? Andddddd GO!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Carl? Oh, and sorry for the identity mix up in the game. I'll have to back up on some posts and let you know who I was thinking of.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

fitzgerald


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Robinson


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

lol how many guesses do we get?


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

John.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> lol how many guesses do we get?


I technically never said, but if it's not too late.....try to keep it reasonable at least.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Amlique said:


> Carl? Oh, and sorry for the identity mix up in the game. I'll have to back up on some posts and let you know who I was thinking of.


I'm pretty sure it was mrsmitty.

BTW no correct guesses yet!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm gonna guess Jeffrey Lee. Hope I'm right.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Lawrence? Andrew?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

teedles915 said:


> I'm gonna guess Jeffrey Lee. Hope I'm right.


Did you do search too? ahaha I saw Jeffrey L Church... but there were like 10 of em lol.


----------



## lunchbox (Sep 18, 2008)

Montgomery or Harold


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Louise.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Leonard!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lionel, Lipschitz,,,,am I even close? Good to see you bombing some poor bastage out there. God knows they probably need it.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hehe you guys are funny, no one got it yet!


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2007)

It's gotta be LEE


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> .........................*Lionel, Lipschitz?*,,,,am I even close? .........QUOTE]
> 
> Snuhahahahaahhaahahahahahahaahaahaahahaahaahaahahahaahaaaaa!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Laquisha?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Lynn?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I hate to give a clue, but it MAY not start with "L" :wink:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh____ NO______!!!!!


hahahaahahahahaaaahaahaahaahaaaahaahhaahaaaa!!!!

David?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im gonna go with Lewis.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Anthony 

Mathew 

Logan

Paul


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Still not yet, If nobody gets it by tonight I'll give another clue!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok new guess loren?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

frank, todd


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Benjamin!

Andrew?

Thor?

Gustafin?

Fergus?

Hahaahahaahahaaahaahahahaahaaaahaaahahahahaaaaaa!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

how about Dean, or Tupac?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

jules, julious


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Thor?
> 
> Gustafin?
> 
> Fergus?





jessejava187 said:


> Tupac?


ound:ound:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Dahmer???

Kent???

Goldblum???

:tongue1:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

fuente~fuente said:


> Dahmer???


That's what my father in law calls me!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Layton!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

C'mon guys, I promise I won't send you swishers! (I'll keep them for myself :wink


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

How about Micheal or James?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eugene


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Not yet.....


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

maybe its a trick, its jeff you go by your middle name


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Ray


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Hambone?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sebastian


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Goober!!!!*:biglaugh:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Anthony!!!

Peter!

Jacob!

Johhny

Jack!

Tony!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

how bout Moon Unit?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Aaron?


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

how about Peter or Paul?


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Trent?


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Zanzebar!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Allen
Shirley


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Haahahaahahahaahaahaaa!!

BIFF!

and stop calling me Shirley!!!!*ound:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Stevenson! what's the first letter? or two??? lol


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Andrew?
Wesley?
Thomas?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Taylor

Mason

Alan/Allen

Hardy

Brian


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Drew

Charles

Gregory

scott, daniel, or ben

Richard


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Theodor

Anne

Pumpkin


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter,
Stewie,
Brian,
Chris,
Quagmire,
Creepy old Man that likes boys,
Carlisle,
Larry, Moe, Stanly, Aaron, Grant, Greg.
This could really go on forever with out a hint.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Just keep 'em up North!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Roscoe
Harley
Johnson
Edward
Norbirt
Randy
Thompson
Clark
Griswold
Archer
Zanzabar
Humperdink

Oh, and Mould maybe?

Anything remotely close? :rockon:


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

You don't have a middle name.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

ound: you guys are funny!

I do go by my first name, so my middle name is different. 

Sorry I didn't get on last night to give out a clue, FINALLY moved into my house & it is a MESS! Not to mention no internet yet.

Ok so I'll say the first letter: "A". 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Aragon! Arthur! Alkalai! Argon! Anthony! Antoine! Antonio! Alabaster! Albert! Alimony!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Archer

Andrews

Anne?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Arthur!


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner!!! PM me your address & I'll get your sticks out this week!

Thanks everyone for playing!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys are hilarious!!

Artemis!

Art

Arturo

Anders

Anchroid!

Aflac! :biglaugh:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

03091140000048567383

03091140000048567390

Isaac, yours will go out tomorrow.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> You guys are hilarious!!
> 
> Artemis!
> 
> ...


LMAO:banana:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce: I just emptied half my humidor, too! LOL!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> WOOHOO!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce: I just emptied half my humidor, too! LOL!


Don't get too excited, the "mystery" sticks are just white owls & swishers wrapped in question-mark wrapping paper!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

WOOHOO!! I sent Ray a Black And Mild, so that tells you what kinda smoker I am!!! =D I been wondering what those white owls taste like, anyway lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is a scam! I happen to know for a fact that your middle name is...

Cbid!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

eyesack said:


> WOOHOO!! I sent Ray a Black And Mild, so that tells you what kinda smoker I am!!! =D I been wondering what those white owls taste like, anyway lol


Sent: 0309 1140 0000 4856 9561


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Jeff.......




:faint:


Meager stix my ass..



Thread up soon......




Shawn


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> This is a scam! I happen to know for a fact that your middle name is...
> 
> *Cbid!........*


YA!!!! Your right!!!

Dat's what it IS!!!!:banana:

.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Round 2 goes out next week :heh:


----------

